# Stupidist Thing Your Dog Has Ever Eaten?



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I just reminded myself on another thread... :lol2: 

Not my dog, but my friends Dalmation once broke into the utility room when she was out and ate a whole 15KG sack of dog kibble, including the whole bag! When she came home he was just laying on the floor, with a huge bloated stomach groaning and looking very sorry for himself... 

She also came home one day and let him out into the garden while she unpacked her shopping. Wondering why he'd been gone so long, she went to find him to see him just polishing off a prcel the postman had left by the back door... It was a childrens potters wheel set and he'd eaten the lot, wrapping, potters wheel, clay, paintbrushed, paint.... 

Luckily, she works at a vets, otherwise he'd be costing her a fortune... :lol2:

Mine are boring... worst any of mine have ever done are the 'usual' socks and a tub of margerine when they were puppies.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

what a nuaghty dog lol

mine never have eaten anything naughty other than scraps of food pulled out of the bin on the odd occassion they have managed to get it over or shredded the oddpiece of tissue or loo roll they have come across!!! lucky in that respect lol - fussy mutts haha!!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

My dog has ate...








Yes I mean the can and everything.....

And My dogs ate this....








Yes the sock... And shes past both things through the other end...


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Mines eaten tea bags, tissue, paper, cake cases, all stuff she have broken into the bin for.... the best yet was a whole box of milk tray which she broke into my parents dresser for (box and chocs) a packet of butter (she stole off my parents work top).... she was hyper active for a day on the chocs... the rest have not affected her however amazing I know.....

Ooooh and the other day she was found munching on a piece of bubble gum.... and as a puppy got her mouth stuck with super glue.... a workman was mending our shed and she started to lick the tube.... ended up sticking her lips together, an expensive trip to the Vets, and she still eats everything in site!!! She is a little minx.... probably the terrier in her.... she also like vasaline and tea, tea my god she would walk on hot coals for :lol2:.


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

i dont have a dog but a mate of mines dog bit a chunk outta me and ate it


----------



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

My dog ate a packet of ciggarettes, cardboard and all, and a five pound note.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ermmm a remote she swallowed half

wild rabbit poo

thats it i think oh and the usual loo roll

but once somebody put wallpaper paste on my mums old rottie and she licked it made her so ill
she was sick as a dog for days :whistling2::lol2::bash:


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

not my dog..but funny, my aunties dog ate a whole sack (and i mean a huge sack) of carrots. she was there when she came in trying to look innocent, but theres this dobermann sat there with an orange mouth and bits of carrot round it :lol2:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

my dog and my sisters dog got my mums potatos.... several times, took me weeks of moaning at her to keep the bag OFF the damn floor!! and my dog tried 2 eat chewing gum that some kids threw into the back garden, wasnt impresset took ages to cut it all out from the hair round his mouth =( lol


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

mines keeps earing the fish food no matter where I hide it he seems to find it going to have to lock it up


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

My dalmation has eaten numerous wooden spoons, badger poo, the dry wall (when she was a puppy), and more recently she ate a box of chocolate liqures and fell around drunk for a half hour.
xx


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

oooh just remembered, long before i was born mum had two dogs not sure what breed they were but they ate through the kitchin wall =/ and one of them ate half a tub of baking soda and was very very bloated for a while =/


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

a whole box of dishwasher tablets, the big supersaver giant box

:devil:


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

stella is a nightmare if its left out she'll eat it, knock the bin over and get whatever she can get a whole tub of butter i forgot to put away once, 

Ummm a whole pack of my contraceptive and the buttons of my other halfs new superdry coat.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

My whippet has scoffed half a lb of toffee bonbons. I had to pick them outta her teeth all night! 
My old mongrel ate 3 tampons.... and then proceeded to vomit it in front of my ex mother in law. This same dog enjoyed eating snails. Yes snails. Not slugs. She liked the shells!! 
With another dog we'd gone shopping and left her alone for a couple of hours. So she chewed one arm of the settee down to the wooden frame, and ate 3/4 of the tv remote. She left the batteries, but ate nearly every single button! 
Don't ya just love em?
:censor::devil:


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

When he was a puppy, my Bear chewed socks, shoes and a handbag. I wondered what the red around his mouth was, turned out he chewed a hole in my bag and chewed a tube of lipgloss, he looked very pretty! 

He's eased off on the chewing and eating of things, although if a football comes over the fence he's off like a shot. He's taken to eating guinea pig food too, odd dog.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

At a new years eve party we were having - we were doing the conga and my GSD Rella took advantage and jumped onto the table and scoffed a huge gateaux as fast as she could.
Another time I left my dog Joshua in a down stay at the dog club while I went to help someone else. He had his lead on - 6ft of heavy leather. When I came back to him, the lead was still attached to his collar but he had swallowed it whole. I slowly pulled it out like a magician pulling hankies out of his sleeve - It was covered in 'orrible slime!
Edit - same dog ate a load of sparkly soap he'd nicked from under the Christmas tree when he was supposed to be convalescing after surgery - Sparky Poo!!!


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

about 5months ago i came home from asda and put the shopping on the floor and went back out for a second load when i came back in my staff was sitting on the floor looking quite proud of himself then as i started putting shopping away i realized a few items were missing like a whole loaf of uncut fresh bread a bloody big one at that and a bag of prawns and a tube of tooth paste then when i called snoop out of his bed he stood up and i couldnt believe my eyes he was huge,,then when i came down in the morning i was greeted by a very poorly dog,,took him the vets nd he had constipation,,,lmao,,i still love him tho


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh monty eats everything in sight some of the things in his 1 year of life include
Laptop charger 
headphone wires
solid oak headboard (which belonged to my old landlady!!!)
he has a thing for buttons and my OH boxers !!!
Remote control
he also drank vodka !!! (have to say my old landlady had stupidly put her glass on the floor, monty decided to go over and drink it at a rate of knots)
zips off cushions
hoover pipe
duvet
a pillow (yes the whole of it and was pooping fluff for days)
My pill
no matter where u hide stuff he finds it, although he has calmed down alot in last few months (think most of it was puppy phase) 
And luckly he passed everything, My OH was not too happy when monty started to poop out the waist band of his calvins :lol
But we love him to bits, just wish he wouldnt try and eat everything !!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i was in my backyard one time taking off my boots and socks when some big dog ran up to me and ate my sweat socks... swallowed them whole!

one at a time... then ran off...

i was shocked of course... they were very thick socks... he just ate them like a couple of hot dogs...


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

tights...
when i was younger our old lab ate my mums tights... we didnt know untill she was pooing in the garden and my mum noticed whe was walking funny.
In the end my Dad got out there and had to stand on the end of the tights comming out her bum whilst my mum made her walk away from him..

The tights came out one leg then the crouch area then the other leg all still in once piece:lol2:
also when i was younger our other lab used to pinch money and tear it up under the side board.. many a ££££ was lost to him doing that lol.
oh and 50 frozen party sausage rolls


Now i have dogs of my own 
corner of leather sofa
middle of kingsized bed.
2lb bag of sugar:gasp:
lots of toilet rolls
soxs
duvets
ect..ect...


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

When i was a kid we had two Italian Spinones, they always managed to get away from us when being walked cause they were so strong!

Most embarassing they ever done was run onto an open rugby pitch, mid game on a sturday, steal the ball and run away with it :blush:! :whip:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*body parts*

toy latex nose ,eyes and tongue.What came out the other end was a strange equivalent of Mr Potato head,more Mr Poo head.Made my then young sons day.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

sarahc said:


> What came out the other end was a strange equivalent of Mr Potato head,more Mr Poo head.


I've just been giggling for the past 10 minutes at this :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

The funniest thing I ever saw was a shih-tzu with a balloon sticking out of her bum - it looked like she was trying to blow it up with farts :lol2:


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

:lol2: this thread is classic! 

Zara's got a thing for eating wasps, she loves 'em and it's the only time she gets really silly. We can leave a huge open sack of her food on the floor, half eaten sandwiches on the table, open bin bag on the floor ready to go out, meat on the counter etc and she won't touch them but if she hears a wasp....... . She does it to big buzzy flies as well. It doesn't matter that she coughs and snorfles when they sting her on the way down, she just goes back for another one! Silly pooch


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

my homework...


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

DazedLewis said:


> my homework...


:lol2: teachers never believe that... had a similar incident cept were my mums dog and he was sick on my homework, teacher said "thats worse than the my dog ate my homework line" i looked at him n said "no im being deadly serious!" he said "proove it" so i did :lol2::lol2: next day took him a carrier with homework in... soggy with dog sick sick :whistling2:

result... embarassed and slightly sick feeling teacher, and a huge apoligy for me as well as an extention on my hand in date :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my old doberman would eat plastic bags... it was funny watching him try to pass a grocery bag that wouldn't come out entirely... it would freak him out running around with a long piece of plastic dangling from his butt!: victory:

... get it out!!!... OMG!!... haha!!!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

bright blue emulsion paint......


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

frozen chicken.


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

Socks are def a fav of monty and miley, lost count of the amount of socks ive pulled out of dog bums


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Daisy my black lab eats the collars of the other dogs necks which is why they now all have choke chains with there ID tags on.!..
I would come down and literly just find an ID tag and the metalwork, everything else would be gone!!! only to emerge in the garden a day or so later.
Once I was just standing chatting to a friend in the street when Chip my other kab walked of down the street, Daisy had eaten his collar off his neck stood in the street, literally in a coupe of minutes!

She also like glasses, as in spectacles, I still havent told my husband that he didnt loose his £300 jasper conran glasses, she ate them!
She also ate my most favourite pair of boots ever in the whole world.......I was so not happy!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

My Knickers! Clean out of the drawers, Pinched out the washing or straight out the washing machine! 

He had to go vets for it. Cost us £50 and a laugh with bits of my knickers hanging out his bum.
Came home, switched on pc, and he'd won 2 photo comps. 1 for £50 and 1 for £50 worth of food! lol


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

mine once got into the bathroom bin and dined on the finest of my housemates used panty pads 

another time she left her cheesecake out to defrost and he got it and ate the whole thing and the tin it came in, a few days later i was walking him with my mate in the park and he went to do his business but seemed to be straining, after a while he stood up and there was a long twisted piece of pie tine sticking out his bum, he couldnt walk with it so i had to bend down in fromt og all the toddlers and lil kiddies and gently remove the pie tin from his bum-o'ley! oh the shame!!:blush:


----------



## Jo81 (Aug 4, 2008)

Meg - border collie:

CD's, £10ers, books, shoes (she paid the price when trying to poo out full laces), decorative twigs, fairy lights, a big circle in the middle of the carpet.

kaiser - Doberman:

Dryer door, door frame, DS (Mario Olypics game came out whole), PJ's, my knickers, OH's socks and the best was the bandage on his leg. Took him 2 hours of squatting to poo that out.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

We had an alsation who chewed a raw onion, a bar of soap, false teeth and chewed a hole in the plasterboard wall lol. 
When I was a kid there was a kid opposite whos dog ate carrier bags and there was poo in the garden with carrier bags in it.
My brothers dog ate £20 notes.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Horse sh*t
un-popped pop-corn
and she's drank 
tango
tea
and Brazilian coffee from tassimo

And my other dog ate the string off a chicken and 2 parts of her poop were actually held together by the string


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

bendigo said:


> mine once got into the bathroom bin and dined on the finest of my housemates used panty pads


EWWWW!!
I've had tampons eaten - but they were unused. Stolen out me handbag. Your dog def needs to search for better tastes!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Having known many a dog eating nappies and cause of the gel inside them, we had a lockable bin that stayed at the side of the house and no matter what all where put inside it. I was so paranoid about the gel being ingested and swelling up. 
Not to mention the coming up to give you a kiss with baby s**t on their nose!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*gourmet dining*



Pimperella said:


> Not to mention the coming up to give you a kiss with baby s**t on their nose!


Yuk,how often have you bent down to look lovingly into a canine face only to have a toxic burp envelope you.Usually sh**t flavoured from some delight they found in the bushes.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

The stupidest thing _a_ dog tried to eat was me... it was shot for its troubles.

My own dogs... well I tend to get a bit annoyed when they eat my dinner..


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

sarahc said:


> Yuk,how often have you bent down to look lovingly into a canine face only to have a toxic burp envelope you.Usually sh**t flavoured from some delight they found in the bushes.


I think dogs often snaffle down a turd when they find one but with my mums dog if she finds some fox sh!t she has to go have a good role in it till she proper stinks and then she wonders why you dont want to be her friend afterwards. I never let a dog lick my face becuase I know what theyre like and they also lick their own bums becuase they cant use bogroll lol.


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

My last dog, (staffy) Inhaled a fully load chicken kebab once in the time it took me to open and close a door. 
My Rottie used to eat stones and pebbles all the time.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

bullmastiff no 3 swollowed a pair of marigolds whole,
vet thought it was funny, 
after many vet visits and lots of poking,
& a bottle of liquid parrafin didnt shift them,
two weeks later when vet was thinking of opening her up and going fishing for them ,
she up-chucked them, and they were still in one piece, lol.

great dane ate the kitchen.
the whole kitchen
twice

including the contents of all cupboards, smashed all the glasses and ate those, popped the orange juice cartons and drank those, ate all the tins out the cupboards, we just found bits of crumpled up what looked like silver foil, when you opened them you could read the `baked beans` labels etc.
plus contents of freezer, fridge etc and the cupboard doors etc.

all in a few hours, :devil:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

hehe i love this thread, gives me a giggle every time i open it! and makes our dogs seem like lil angels!! i will no longer complain about the odd potato or stone LOL


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

flies and spiders :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Stan193 said:


> I think dogs often snaffle down a turd when they find one but with my mums dog if she finds some fox sh!t she has to go have a good role in it till she proper stinks and then she wonders why you dont want to be her friend afterwards. I never let a dog lick my face becuase I know what theyre like and they also lick their own bums becuase they cant use bogroll lol.


Actually providing a dog has good dental health (ie. no plaque covering of the teeth) their mouth is much cleaner then a humans! :lol2:



rach666 said:


> flies and spiders :2thumb:


Mmmm yup nothing nicer then bending down to give your dog a pet only to be greeted with half a LIVE spider hanging out their mouths. :lol2:


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Harmony is my worst for eating things she shouldnt be - she's eaten the wall in the kitchen, several remotes, she loves the plastic end bits on shoe laces, she nibbles the ends off them all if you leave shoes about, she's chewed loads of dummies, plastic handles on cutlery, wooden spoons, ate a load of christmas presents the first year we had her, I had just wrapped them all and she ate all the packaging and contents, the worst was the tube of superglue she started chewing on, my OH had left her for 2 secs whilst he went for a wee, came back down and knew she had done something wrong but couldnt work out what til he sat on the sofa, she had left the tube on there so it was stuck on the sofa and now on my OHs trousers!! :bash: she also tries to pick up every piece of gum she see's on the floor when we go for a walk - stupid dog!!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh this thread has had me giggling! My first dog, a white lab called Zak used to eat my socks. Nobody else's, just mine. he used to hunt the house for them, but the first we'd know about it was when we discovered one missing! My mum frequently had to help him along when they came out the other end...He also ate carpets. And a wasp once, his whole head ballooned up and we had to make a hasty visit to the vet!

My 10 year old black lab, Luca, once ate a pound of raw lard. Wasn't even sick. Bless him

My 6 month old black lab Rosie (sorta mine, she's going to be a Guide Dog) eats everything! A dying sweetcorn plant, then promptly threw it up, about 300g of cheese that she stole off the worktop (found her behind the couch eating it, couldn't tell her off I was laughing so hard), numerous insects, fake coal from our gas fire...honestly the list is endless! I caught her with half a sweet potato in her mouth when I was feeding the snails, the wee thief!

Gotta love dogs


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> bullmastiff no 3 swollowed a pair of marigolds whole,
> vet thought it was funny,
> after many vet visits and lots of poking,
> & a bottle of liquid parrafin didnt shift them,
> ...


 hahaha :2thumb:


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> bullmastiff no 3 swollowed a pair of marigolds whole,
> vet thought it was funny,
> after many vet visits and lots of poking,
> & a bottle of liquid parrafin didnt shift them,
> ...


when i was a kid we had a boxer puppy called Garf.. me and my little brother were sitting at the table eating our dinner, garf comes in, throws up a whole marigold on the floor, nice. To make it worse he eat the whole lot back up again


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

we used to have a whippet, he would eat anything and everything...........he ate a plastic bag and died a few days later. 
he didnt eat his dinner one day (which was defo wierd), i thought , ok its just one day, maybe hes a bit off..........but he was fine in himself. next daywas the same, no brecky, no dinner and he hadnt pood either, so i walked him to the vets. she gave him an antispasmodic injection and some tablets and said if hes no better in a few days bring him back. next day was the same, nothing went in,nothing came out, and now he wasnt drinking either, i rang the vets and told them, she said , give the tablets time to work. next morning he was really poorly, not moving, so we rushed him to the emergency vets, he died in my arms, just as we got their. they said he should have been xrayd.......................they did a pm and said he had eaten a carrier bag and it had got stuck............................


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

My greyhound will eat anything that isnt put well well well out of reach. He once pushed the buton on the microwave which contained a chicken defrosting and pulled that out and ate it.....only partly defrosted too :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

socks, a loaf of bread, popcorn kernels, hankies, shoes half an aromatic crispy duck.. anything she can get hold of.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

My dog has a bad habit of eating or destroying nappies if left in the bin when it on the floor.

Also when my 5 year old was potty training he had a little accident on the living room floor. He ran through to tell my wife who was in the kitchen, when she went into the living room to scoop it up the dog was already there licking his lips...........think he got there first!!!!!!


----------



## EmmaApple (Oct 2, 2008)

Brilliant thread :no1:

Sophie like to eat my bras and knickers. Well i say eat, more like rip them to shreds :devil:.

She has eaten a few used condoms from the bathroom bin too. I laughed so much when i saw it hanging from her bum. She must love the lube on them though as i have also caught her licking the empty condom packets!

Oh and i cant forget her fav dish.... cat poo! She tries to be sneaky about it, but when she comes up and burps in your face afterwards


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

when missy was a pup she chewed everything in sight she once ate a action man and a stufted toy bag puss , my hand bag, various toys if it was in her reach she killed it ! 
we once took a screw driver off her and put it on top of the fridge freezer and a few minutes later found she had dragged the little table over climbed on the worktop and found her on top of the freezer with the screw driver !!! 
worse thing she ate was the cable to the trailor which my partner had to resist the urge to kill her as he had just bought it and set it all up the day before bad dog !!


----------



## jhsnake999 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Dog*

My stepdad's dog Ben, ate a whole wedding cake just before the wedding and my auntie's dog Molly, ate a rubber snake...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mandi1234 said:


> hahaha :2thumb:


i may be laughing now, but it sure wasnt funny at the time!


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

EmmaApple said:


> Oh and i cant forget her fav dish.... cat poo! She tries to be sneaky about it, but when she comes up and burps in your face afterwards


 Horrible isnt it...Miley loves poo of anysort including her own and then comes and tries to give u a nice poo kiss...rotten

God knows what she ate today but I had to pull a huge long piece of string out of her bum earlier.


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> Horrible isnt it...Miley loves poo of anysort including her own and then comes and tries to give u a nice poo kiss...rotten
> 
> God knows what she ate today but I had to pull a huge long piece of string out of her bum earlier.


 
her time of the month eh


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

skink-king said:


> her time of the month eh


 :lol sick but also made me laugh. Discovered she had been eating my throw !!


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Ours eats money.... mostly pennies and 2 pence's. But a tenner did go missing about a year ago :censor: Surprised she doesn't jingle when she walks! Daft mutt!!


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

Tillies reptile rescue said:


> :lol sick but also made me laugh. Discovered she had been eating my throw !!


 
nahh she ate your tampax because it was her time of the month, you got one smart dog there


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

My old Blue Merle BC consumed a 10 litre bucket of wallpaper paste and the 6 wallpaper rollers that went with it. He didn't even throw up.

He also had a pot of saddle soap and cloth that went with that as well. These thankfully came back up as quickly as they'd gone down.

To this day I don't know how he got hold of those things!


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

My dog never usually bats a eye lid when the post comes through the door. However the one time he does take an intrest in it he ate a letter that contained a cheque for £2000:bash::devil:


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

2 passports , loads of the wifes knickers allways round the same place:whistling2:teatowls, its allways nice to help him pass them not . socks ,also had a single bed on the floor so charlie and ruggy ( sadly passed a few years ago ) ripped off all the covering on the base so they could make a den then cleared all the clean washing and snuggled up in it lol dogs eh .


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

I went outside yesterday to find my dog Cookie looking guilty with a suspiciously tightly shut mouth. When I managed to prise his jaw open a little frog hopped out, perfectly fine, not a scratch on it :gasp:

Gives a new meaning to the phrase 'frog in the throat' :lol2:
He did throw up soon afterwards, but that was his own fault entirely.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> My dog has ate...
> image
> Yes I mean the can and everything.....
> 
> ...


you must have a bloody big dug


----------



## stitch (Oct 2, 2009)

My dog has ate a lot that he shouldnt have in his time including:- 20 frozen sausages, a bag of frozen chips, a whole tub of ben and jerrys icecream, a tub of fish food, 5 easter eggs and a tin of roses and a bunch of flowers!
Oh did i mention that was all in one afternoon!


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

I have two labradors and they will eat anything if they could. The list so far includes...
S**t, whole chocolate cake X2, tea towles, candles, livingroom blinds, toy dinosaurs, my bed frame, the wall in the bedroom, photos, handbags, shoes and probably a lot more I cant even remember.
Could not live without them tho.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

stitch said:


> My dog has ate a lot that he shouldnt have in his time including:- 20 frozen sausages, a bag of frozen chips, a whole tub of ben and jerrys icecream, a tub of fish food, 5 easter eggs and a tin of roses and a bunch of flowers!
> Oh did i mention that was all in one afternoon!


OMG i would not like to have been cleaning up after it had eaten all that.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

My dog has today eaten a dog toy made of rubber and has been spewing up bits of it all over the kitchen floor. Am monitoring him to make sure he gets rid of it all one end or the other... He destroys all toys, even those that are meant to be indestructible for large breeds, and he's a 5 year old Westie. :bash:
Fi


----------

